# Classic Library Wall DIY



## Ro1 (May 17, 2020)

Come if you want to learn how to craft Classic Library Wall.  No tips necessary - but if you have a DIY for "Book" I would take it.  You need ten of them to make this DIY (LOL).  Will take 2 at a time depending on demand.  I have 3 free DIYs by the fountain for anyone's taking.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 17, 2020)

Hi, can I come over?


----------



## Kaey (May 17, 2020)

just so you know, book isn't a recipe, it's an item! you can find it it nook shopping/nook's cranny!


----------



## Ro1 (May 17, 2020)

Kaey said:


> just so you know, book isn't a recipe, it's an item! you can find it it nook shopping/nook's cranny!



Ohhh - didn't know that - will buy   Thanks!


----------

